# Hi everybody



## Emma (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys (and girls),  my name is Emma and I've recently decided to join up to this forum, after lurking for a while.  I'm 27 years old and I've been doing muay thai for about 12 months now, and I really enjoy it.  Although it's made me realise just how unfit I am!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## grydth (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 15, 2010)

hope u find the forums as useful as we do. and welcome.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi *Emma*.  Welcome aboard.  As you've been browsing previously, I probably don't need to encourage you to take a look around, find some conversations that interest you and join in .


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello Emma, welcome to MT


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 

I failed to mention I live in Australia, I think I added that to my profile info but it hasn't shown up when I post.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Emma! Welcome to Martial Talk! 

You can choose what info you would like displayed publicly by going to the User CP, then Edit Your Details. Scroll down to Additional Information and fill in anything you want public. 

Happy Posting!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> Hi Emma! Welcome to Martial Talk!
> 
> You can choose what info you would like displayed publicly by going to the User CP, then Edit Your Details. Scroll down to Additional Information and fill in anything you want public.
> 
> Happy Posting!


Thanks JT.


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Emma (May 10, 2010)

72ronin said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk


Thanks.

Where abouts are you from?


----------



## Aikicomp (May 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome.

Michael


----------



## rayusko (May 11, 2010)

Welcome..


----------



## MBuzzy (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!  See you around the forums!


----------



## Emma (May 12, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!  See you around the forums!


Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome.

MBuzzy, I love your signature.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 12, 2010)

Emma said:


> Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome.
> 
> MBuzzy, I love your signature.



  Thanks!  I wish I had one for your and you're.....I can't stand that!  This forum is BAD about it!


----------



## Emma (May 12, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> Thanks!  I wish I had one for your and you're.....I can't stand that!  This forum is BAD about it!


I'm a member of an equestrian forum as well that is populated by illiterate 14 year olds (and older people as well) that have no idea of grammar or spelling.  It's enough to make your head explode just trying to decipher their posts.


----------



## David43515 (May 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Nice to have you around.


----------



## Bumblebee (May 13, 2010)

Instead of just putting one word like "Welcome" let's start a conversation.  Isn't it crazy how starting to do anything active makes you feel so out of shape?  I remember when I was on my hiatus for Taekwondo, then I was a kid and did multiple classes back to back.  I come back five years later and I barely made it through one.  

I'll still throw in the "Welcome".  =)


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 19, 2010)

Give yourself a few more trainings and you'll realize how fit you've become.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT Emma, don't get discouraged.. . Everyone has 2 left feet when they first start, you end up finding muscles that you didn't even know existed prior to them being sore!  It does get easier.

Look forward to seeing you out on the threads.


----------

